# Great Trout Blanks



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys, look into the Rainshadow RX8 XP844, 843, and 845. Light as a feather and fast action. Built my first XP844 over the last couple days. This is by far my favorite trout rod of all time.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Jeb, these blanks are awesome. I orderd an xp843 the first few days they were out and built it spinning for my stradic 3000. I fished it straight off the rod dryer and caught tons of rat reds and short flounder on it. They are very lightweight, thin and incredibly responsive blanks. I plan on building pretty well all the models I can afford now on these blanks. The IP 844 has long been a standby trout rod, and are still great for that, but these new rx8's will blow you out of the water


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

yep, I'm building one for my friends FIL, awesome blanks. Rainshadow seems to be really stepping up in this class rod, love the action.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's what I use too. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Got four of them just for Trout and Reds!!


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to a site where I can see the specs on these blanks?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

batsonenterprises.com


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

dear jebson,

please spend less time talking about these blanks and more time wrapping mine...thanks


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

stix11 said:


> dear jebson,
> 
> please spend less time talking about these blanks and more time wrapping mine...thanks


LMAO! Get to work Jeb:fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Jeb, put a croaker sticker on it. hahhah


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

stix11 said:


> dear jebson,
> 
> please spend less time talking about these blanks and more time wrapping mine...thanks


Thinking december 2012


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

stix11 said:


> dear jebson,
> 
> please spend less time talking about these blanks and more time wrapping mine...thanks


Now that is funny right there!!!!! Sweet and simple, no room for questions..


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*loomis gl2..maybe a gl3*

PR844

pm for more info on where...if anyone is inquiring to know.

That is if there are any left.

Reelturner


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> PR844
> 
> pm for more info on where...if anyone is inquiring to know.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for the loomis? I have a couple rods built on those blanks and wouldnt even think of using them over my new Rx8 xp 844's....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am expecting my first XP842 for plugging on the pier any day now. My next one is likely to be the XP902. There will be an 843 and a 903 in my stable before long. I was sold on these blanks as soon as I felt the first one. I think I am going to order quite a few more of these sweethearts...

Robert


----------

